# Ayone ever hear of the "Bulgarian Bag"?



## Tgace (Sep 17, 2012)




----------



## Carol (Sep 17, 2012)

The crossfit gym near me does workouts with them. Never tried it myself tho...


----------



## baron (Sep 17, 2012)

I know a couple of guys that use it and they love it.  But it seems they are expensive.  The people I know make their own out of innertubes.  They go to a tractor store and buy the material.  I beleive there is a youtube video that shows how to make one and use one.  I would check but I'm having trouble with youtube for some reason.


----------



## Tgace (Sep 17, 2012)

baron said:


> I know a couple of guys that use it and they love it.  But it seems they are expensive.  The people I know make their own out of innertubes.  They go to a tractor store and buy the material.  I beleive there is a youtube video that shows how to make one and use one.  I would check but I'm having trouble with youtube for some reason.



Yeah..that's what my buddy Paul (in the video) did. Your right...from what I hear, the commercial bags are crazy expensive.

Another twist on the kettlebell as I see it....

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Takai (Sep 18, 2012)

Tgace said:


> Another twist on the kettlebell as I see it....



I would agree with that sentiment.


----------



## PoolMan (Dec 8, 2012)

Bulgarian sandbags are awesome!! I workout with them often. We have a bunch of them of various weights were I train. Don't buy them though they are way too expensive. We made ours for a cost of about $20.00 each. You can find several videos on youtube on how to make them and how to use them.


----------



## MikeBielat (Dec 8, 2012)

That looks both painful and awesome at the same time. I want one.


----------



## mook jong man (Dec 8, 2012)

I seem to remember a Bulgarian gentleman mentioning this , but he may very well have been referring to his wife.


----------



## MikeBielat (Dec 8, 2012)

That's the Bulgarian Hag lol.


----------



## PoolMan (Dec 9, 2012)

mook jong man said:


> i seem to remember a bulgarian gentleman mentioning this , but he may very well have been referring to his wife.



lmao!!


----------

